# What have you bought for your R35 this week?



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Got a phone holder solution sorted, bracket from dash mount and a magnetic holder so I can use my cover. Works well and is a neat and tidy solution.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice. Does it fit samsung s7? Can you linky? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Also haggled these down on eBay. 











Sent the seat for repair. You can't tell. £150 to replace the leather from capital seating.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

james_barker said:


> Nice. Does it fit samsung s7? Can you linky?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Magnet from ebay.

Mount from:

Nissan GT-R 35 09>

Just realised the one i have looks a lot different!


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

More than I should have haha!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bought the indoor Nissan car cover yesterday in jp

Been looking for a while


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

JCR splitter, and some new Pagid RSC3 Pads.

The splitter is fu**i*g sickkkkkk. 

Going to Silverstone on 28th.... That will really test it out...


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

Recaro Seats (last week) and 2017 suspenders this week. Well it was Christmas!


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

dazzabb said:


> Recaro Seats (last week) and 2017 suspenders this week. Well it was Christmas!


Kinky


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

£70 worth of Tesco Momentum and treated it to a minor clean and detail.... She's lovely and only deserves the best.... Lol


----------



## v96gts (Jun 1, 2016)

My Christmas present (Carbon fiber):clap:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mmm this week...

New coolant hoses as my expensive Forge ones have split, pissing gallons and gallons of expensive coolant out over the last couple of months.

2015 trans being installed as we speak with Diff brace and reinforced pan (my 78k trans is now the weak point after my engine build)


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

simGTR said:


> Also haggled these down on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw these on ebay but thought they were Donald Ducked, but they look bloody good now!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

dazzabb said:


> I saw these on ebay but thought they were Donald Ducked, but they look bloody good now!


Yeah I'm really pleased how they've turned out, particularly as someone wanted more for scuffed seats which I just couldn't put in my car. I went to see these and there was a rip in the red and the stitching undone on the seams, rest was perfect, so the red leather got replaced and seams restitched.

The factory that did it make recaro seats, so they just match it up. Easy job in the end.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice, did you have to replace the airbag too?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Tin said:


> Very nice, did you have to replace the airbag too?


Airbag still to replace, factory said they can fit if I get one, but I'll probably just use a resistor.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I just paid to have my mild steel rear under tray mounts made in stainless as they are rotten!! Nissan were quoting 700 quid for the two side blades for them to rot again lol


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Kieranrob said:


> I just paid to have my mild steel rear under tray mounts made in stainless as they are rotten!! Nissan were quoting 700 quid for the two side blades for them to rot again lol


Got the part number? I had some brackets replaced and they were £30. Which ones are £700! Did that include fitting?


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

simGTR said:


> Got the part number? I had some brackets replaced and they were £30. Which ones are £700! Did that include fitting?


I don't have a part number my pal got quoted as he had the same issue. It's the metal part that attaches to the side blades. I think they quoted to replace the complete side blades


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

loads of fuel :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I’ll be getting yet another ****ing battery. For a micra. Stupid piddling little ****


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I’ll be getting yet another ****ing battery. For a micra. Stupid piddling little ****


Why yet another? not thought of getting an uprated one?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/493041-2009-gtr-battery-draining-even-if-trickle-charge-2.html
https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk/

154XD


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

R35audios rear light kit, and booked full service, V6 map upgrade and possible bellhousing fix at Litchfields for 2 weeks time


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

catch up time with this thread. More so recently NISMO "type" 2015 Aero kit inc front and rear bumpers and skirts. As Im a CBA Ive resisited the DRL's and favoured the CBA smooth front look. I will post some images up later.

A 2015 Original NISMO rear Aero Spolier.

Recaro Edition Front seats

NISMO Shift surround and Shift Knob

New GTR Floor Mats.

Linney 102 System but Im selling it shortly as I have a superb Titanium System enroute.

Plenty of fuel!!!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

davew said:


> catch up time with this thread. More so recently NISMO "type" 2015 Aero kit inc front and rear bumpers and skirts. As Im a CBA Ive resisited the DRL's and favoured the CBA smooth front look. I will post some images up later.
> 
> A 2015 Original NISMO rear Aero Spolier.
> 
> ...


Need pics Dave!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Need pics Dave!


Been working on the kit for a while now, looks great and should be fully fitted soon.

NISMO Boot Spoiler is a work of art.

Oh and Ive done my door mirrors and wheels high gloss black.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

working on a handling kit to improve it somewhat, sharper and flat more like the NISMO Edition. I already fitted the NISMO dampers and springs.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

oh and some N Attack front fenders, they are from Omori Factory


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

No one bought anything this week! Can't believe that...


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Ive found the reverse satnav buttons for my 2015 climate control.

From this:



To this:



Gawd knows why Nissan reversed the buttons! Now it's correct!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hmmmmm I musy have Hahahaaa. I'll check my bank account


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

New 90mm vband clamp to replace worn one from abusive speed bumps

Selection of parts to make a decent catch can set up

Nearly finished fitting an ets street intercooler that was recently purchased

Popped my name down for the bcms brake stopper support group buy

Pair of efr 7663 turbos and aftermarket manifold set up


----------



## GTRZOOM (Aug 30, 2013)

AP Radi-Cals in custom Porsche Speed Yellow
Nordring front grill
Flat bottom steering wheel
Red Carbon shift paddles
Waiting for Eibach springs and anti roll bars to arrive ready to fit next week at AC Speedtech!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

GTRZOOM said:


> AP Radi-Cals in custom Porsche Speed Yellow
> Nordring front grill
> Flat bottom steering wheel
> Red Carbon shift paddles
> Waiting for Eibach springs and anti roll bars to arrive ready to fit next week at AC Speedtech!


London to AC! Quite a distance. What about John in Gatwick, top chap, must be more local?


----------



## GTRZOOM (Aug 30, 2013)

simGTR said:


> London to AC! Quite a distance. What about John in Gatwick, top chap, must be more local?


I'm going Manchester for the weekend so already had decided to do it there... plus John doesn't do alignment


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

GTRZOOM said:


> I'm going Manchester for the weekend so already had decided to do it there... plus John doesn't do alignment


Nordring grill??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

davew said:


> Nordring grill??


just googled them, nice!!


----------



## GTRZOOM (Aug 30, 2013)

davew said:


> Nordring grill??


Yes sir!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ahhh I bought an intercooler Hahhaaa.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

painted wheels black, fitted real NISMO rear spoiler, fitted recaro edition seats.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's the CF Nizmo 2015 front end were modding to fit a CBA. I have the rear and skirts to fettle.

The kit from Ch needs some fettling as they chop/blank off parts to make it mould easier. Washer jet opening missing etc


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Picked up a genuine Mines spoiler cover second hand.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Picked up a genuine Mines spoiler cover second hand.


And so it begins....................... opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah there was that exhaust last week....LOL


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

Snow Foam 5 litres Ultimate Finish.
Wheel Brush .
Poor boys wheel wax .

My wife says I take better care of the car wheels then my own skin 

Probably explains the wrinkles !


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

A battery charger because my old one went pop........ I suspect the old one was over used given that the car doesn***8217;t go anywhere and spends most of her life plugged in


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

brake stopper


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> brake stopper


Why do you want to stop your brakes?


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

just purchased a 2016 Recaro edition in DMG. Glad to be back!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Maxgas said:


> Snow Foam 5 litres Ultimate Finish.
> Wheel Brush .
> Poor boys wheel wax .
> 
> ...


I’d be very careful with that brand of wheel wax


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Why do you say that? Poorboys stuff is excellent.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

ACS forged engine rebuild.

ACS shift upgrade with billet clutch baskets.

Front suspension bushes.

Switzerland motorway vignette.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> ACS forged engine rebuild.
> 
> ACS shift upgrade with billet clutch baskets.
> 
> ...


Alright billy big bollocks, nobody likes a show off lol 

Enjoy it in a couple of weeks buddy


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> ACS forged engine rebuild.
> ACS shift upgrade with billet clutch baskets.
> Front suspension bushes.
> Switzerland motorway vignette.


Nice congrats!!

... and what's a 'Switzerland motorway vignette' ?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think it's a Swiss prostitute that hangs out at service stations.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AT Power larger throttle bodies in red.

Race Developments ported intake manifold (being port matched to the TBs by Tim)

Then it off to Litchfields for a new tune and dyno pull.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

So I got home and set about changing my new sat nav buttons. I decided I'd modify the position of my phone bracket:

Drilled small hole in MFD bracket and screwed bracket to it:



Fits in nicely, nut has to be particular side:



Improved height, so now in line of vision. Great if you have ecutek Bluetooth:







Complete:


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

4 x Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tyres fitted. Already feels better to me.


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Front brake pads gonna fit them tomorrow


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Downpipes for me











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

A new battery...and got a Engine Management Light come on for free


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sheriff said:


> 4 x Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tyres fitted. Already feels better to me.


Sweet what size?

You tried them in the wet yet? Ace!!



Tra[U said:


> [/U]iner;5614842]Front brake pads gonna fit them tomorrow


What ones you gone for?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

WarrenA said:


> Downpipes for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should just call them trumpets, certainly makes the car more trumpery!


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Chronos said:


> Sweet what size?
> 
> You tried them in the wet yet? Ace!!
> 
> ...


Ferodo DS2500


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I have literally stripped the car of brackets and sent them all for powdercoating. All bolts have been sent for plating and where structurally appropriate will be replaced with stainless. I think this is a bit of a taboo subject for R35 owners, but even two brackets for the undertrays that were replaced at the last service in July are showing signs of corrosion and i have barely driven the car. All my underside has been treated and sealed, but my subframes also need doing and they will. It does appear to be surface only, no rot, but it will only be a matter of tie unless i act. The Nissan coating on general bracketry is questionable.

The brackets attached to the rear undertray were the worst by far, so i have completely rebuilt them out of ally plate. i will use rubber washers to pad out the gap for the carbon undertray so it should be better than the original and last far longer.






These are being replaced, all other brackets are being powdercoated.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

simGTR said:


> > All my underside has been treated and sealed
> 
> 
> What did you have it done with?? thanks


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I also replaced the brackets on the side blades with stainless steel ones I had my local fabricator make up. The rest of the car looks ok but I am planning on having it under sealed later on this year

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Kieranrob said:


> I also replaced the brackets on the side blades with stainless steel ones I had my local fabricator make up. The rest of the car looks ok but I am planning on having it under sealed later on this year [/IMG]


undersealing with what products? thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Chronos said:


> undersealing with what products? thanks


we did the strip and seal here. People seem to disbelieve just how bad these floors are or will become. The coatings on the subframes are horrendous so we are offering reconditioned on an exhange basis fitted. As for the undertray brackets, they just rot and twist out like a mcEwans toffee bar! We are talking with a well known fabricator to have these produced in stainless.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

davew said:


> we did the strip and seal here. People seem to disbelieve just how bad these floors are or will become. The coatings on the subframes are horrendous so we are offering reconditioned on an exhange basis fitted. As for the undertray brackets, they just rot and twist out like a mcEwans toffee bar! We are talking with a well known fabricator to have these produced in stainless.


 strip and seal 

Whats the cost? for the punters........ :thumbsup:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Chronos said:


> simGTR said:
> 
> 
> > What did you have it done with?? thanks
> ...


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Chronos said:


> strip and seal
> 
> Whats the cost? for the punters........ :thumbsup:


id be interested in this too


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Richy1104 said:


> id be interested in this too


Ball Park £1937 ex VAT. :thumbsup:

we can collect to in our covered race trailer and if your lucky you get to meet dave LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Chronos said:
> 
> 
> > Some rock hard epoxy stuff from Dave. Increases structural rigidity by 5%, probably.
> ...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im letting my Recaro Edition seats go if anyone is interested. I bought these whilst my originals were away having a retrim


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

davew said:


> Im letting my Recaro Edition seats go if anyone is interested. I bought these whilst my originals were away having a retrim


Get some pictures up for the punters!


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

davew said:


> Ball Park £1937 ex VAT. :thumbsup:
> 
> we can collect to in our covered race trailer and if your lucky you get to meet dave LOL!


Great stuff, will look to get this done before winter sets back in at the end of the year


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Richy1104 said:


> Great stuff, will look to get this done before winter sets back in at the end of the year


We have a 3-4 mth waiting list at the moment.


----------



## v96gts (Jun 1, 2016)

Got 2 valved silencers with remote Control on Monday, have it already welded in. Soundcheck will be in 1-2 weeks, when my steering wheel will be back from retrimming.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

v96gts said:


> Got 2 valved silencers with remote Control on Monday, have it already welded in. Soundcheck will be in 1-2 weeks, when my steering wheel will be back from retrimming.


Is it the bluetooth remote unit?


----------



## v96gts (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes it is , with Bluetooth connector for automatic use.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Gas bonnet struts:



New mats:



Brackets are back (not all of them!)





and brand new exhaust mounts


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

nice work. You doing all that yourself? Were you not tempted to uprate the roll bar instead?

I presume you have had them stripped back and power coated? Was it expensive?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

oh i bought bonnet struts too LOL! I completely forgot about them


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Literally all front end brackets, rear undertray brackets and exhaust mount etc was £80. Blasted and powder coated, including some porsche bits!


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Simgtr where did you get the gas bonnet struts? I was looking at these on ebay. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301425829581


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Imran said:


> Simgtr where did you get the gas bonnet struts? I was looking at these on ebay.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301425829581


Just eBay, no idea on quality tbh, they'll be there when I get home.


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bought myself a stage 2 sound system from andy at r35audio, carbon steering wheel and carbon half mirror covers :-D

deposit paid on the gearbox advertised by john, with Dodson first gear and input shaft


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > Simgtr where did you get the gas bonnet struts? I was looking at these on ebay.
> ...


OK thanks. Can you let me know once you have fitted them. If the bonnet falls on your head when you are checking the oil then I won't buy them!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Imran said:


> OK thanks. Can you let me know once you have fitted them. If the bonnet falls on your head when you are checking the oil then I won't buy them!


Takamo has fitted them to every GTR he's had. I'm not back until the 21st. Dave might chime in if he's fitted his.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Takamo has fitted them to every GTR he's had. I'm not back until the 21st. Dave might chime in if he's fitted his.


Havent had time yet to fit these, their on the list with my 2015 rear lights:smokin::smokin:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

davew said:


> Havent had time yet to fit these, their on the list with my 2015 rear lights:smokin::smokin:


2015 rear lights , yum yum! how much can you get them for? look way better than CBA/DBa lights I reckon!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Chronos said:


> 2015 rear lights , yum yum! how much can you get them for? look way better than CBA/DBa lights I reckon!


New from NISSAN as the bloody things never turn up for sale, I can get a bit off but not much.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Imran said:


> OK thanks. Can you let me know once you have fitted them. If the bonnet falls on your head when you are checking the oil then I won't buy them!


Have them fitted on my aftermarket Varis hood and it stays up just fine.

SimGTR,I hope you have a beauty appointment booked to sort of those dreadful toenails?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

davew said:


> New from NISSAN as the bloody things never turn up for sale, I can get a bit off but not much.


How much from Nissan?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

charles charlie said:


> Have them fitted on my aftermarket Varis hood and it stays up just fine.
> 
> SimGTR,I hope you have a beauty appointment booked to sort of those dreadful toenails?


All the wife's beauty appointments are cancelled due to purchase of car parts.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not too much this week few treats

RSW JP door switch to complete the set from RSW
Trust filters (released last month)
New nissan car cover
Key ring


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Got my steering wheel re upholstered in perforated leather and alcantara. Really didn***8217;t like the red/blk leather wheel it came with. Got my Y pipe delivered a couple of days ago and gaskets came through the post this morning. Also needed some tyres so decided to go for the Vredesteins to replace the god awful Dunlop***8217;s. Oh and had my carbon gear surround delivered and fitted this week too.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

fozi.g said:


> Got my steering wheel re upholstered in perforated leather and alcantara. Really didn't like the red/blk leather wheel it came with. Got my Y pipe delivered a couple of days ago and gaskets came through the post this morning. Also needed some tyres so decided to go for the Vredesteins to replace the god awful Dunlop's. Oh and had my carbon gear surround delivered and fitted this week too.


I really like the red/black steering wheel, infact I bought one to replace my black one and the red/black gear knob, brightens up the interior.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

102 RON fuel.

She's very grateful as she loves that stuff!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Evo9lution said:


> 102 RON fuel.
> 
> She's very grateful as she loves that stuff!


That would be nice, I need to use up the fuel that's in mine, it's been stood 6 weeks. Can I use an octane booster? Can't drive it hard till it's gone


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

replacment subframes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

spark plugs

5HdJXi.jpg

And new strainers:

Ab1yRH.jpg


----------



## hirsty (Mar 9, 2010)

fuel!!!


----------



## v96gts (Jun 1, 2016)

Christmas present installed


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Dropped subframes off at powder coater, we're on first name terms now. Front and rear, it's happening.


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Got this fitted last week completes the exterior mods 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Imran said:


> OK thanks. Can you let me know once you have fitted them. If the bonnet falls on your head when you are checking the oil then I won't buy them!


They take a year to do that !! Ask me how I know?


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks. Can you let me know once you have fitted them. If the bonnet falls on your head when you are checking the oil then I won't buy them!
> ...


The bonnet fell on your head?!


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

WarrenA said:


> Got this fitted last week completes the exterior mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which front splitter is this? Car looks good!


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks Rob this is a Mines style from Knight Racer


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have Mines on mine, genuine I believe.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Brake master cylinder stopper.
New door speakers.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Road tax lol


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

Who repaired the seats for you buddy?


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

Rear GBA rotors, all I have to do now is fit them.:wavey::wavey:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

GBA ??


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

DBA sorry lol:wavey:


----------



## E3BLS (Jul 1, 2017)

matty32 said:


> Not too much this week few treats
> 
> RSW JP door switch to complete the set from RSW
> Trust filters (released last month)
> ...



Im likeing that keyring. UK doesn't have this do they?


----------



## bigtim (Sep 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Road tax lol


Me too and on MOT and insurance lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

bigtim said:


> Me too and on MOT and insurance lol


Ouchy


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

bigtim said:


> Me too and on MOT and insurance lol


Me three; Road tax, MOT, Insurance AND a Service! :chuckle:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

All these expensive items....this is where the fun's at 

IMG_20180403_193158917 by PaulH0070, on Flickr

16" of flexible cleaning brush (I know, I know, last of the big spenders!) If this doesn't clean all the inside of the alloys nothing will


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Glossy black nipples


















Discrete bonnet pins ready for the runway event later on this year.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> Glossy black nipples
> 
> Discrete bonnet pins ready for the runway event later on this year.


because of the aftermarket bonnet?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> All these expensive items....this is where the fun's at
> 
> IMG_20180403_193158917 by PaulH0070, on Flickr
> 
> 16" of flexible cleaning brush (I know, I know, last of the big spenders!) If this doesn't clean all the inside of the alloys nothing will


I just sprayed the shit out of mine with some alloy wheel cleaner. They get dirty after about 3 miles anyway.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> I just sprayed the shit out of mine with some alloy wheel cleaner. They get dirty after about 3 miles anyway.


Yeah, not bothered about the brake dust that comes off easy enough. They're just a bit scummy at the backs and nothing else has shifted it.

Bit paranoid about jacking up such a big car so thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Chronos said:


> because of the aftermarket bonnet?


Yep. I’ve done a fair few 150+ runs with it already but had always intended on using extra security just never got round to it.

The bonnet is made by Varis and is superbly well fitting but better safe than sorry.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

charles charlie said:


> Yep. I’ve done a fair few 150+ runs with it already but had always intended on using extra security just never got round to it.
> 
> The bonnet is made by Varis and is superbly well fitting but better safe than sorry.


And what a lovely bonnet it is...
Would the nipples fit an OEM bonnet?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

No reason why not but they***8217;d never be needed on an OEM metal bonnet. It***8217;s the flex and potential poor fit of a CF bonnet that***8217;s the issue.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I hear ya, i might try and get some catches just in case.... 
The missus hasn't booked a holiday yet for the runway day and I'm getting more and more tempted...


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

After assembling numerous engine's (local machine shop does my re-sizing) and getting some ridiculous quotes from the big 3 gtr Indy's, I've decided to swap the con rods myself I'm fitting Carrillo rods and king racing bearings. (fitted this setup in the s2000 engined race car running 650 bhp for 3 seasons now) Keeping the standard pistons but will re-ring them while they are out, don't want the associated problems that come with forged pistons and I'm only aiming for 700 ish bhp.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TurboSam said:


> After assembling numerous engine's (local machine shop does my re-sizing) and getting some ridiculous quotes from the big 3 gtr Indy's, I've decided to swap the con rods myself I'm fitting Carrillo rods and king racing bearings. (fitted this setup in the s2000 engined race car running 650 bhp for 3 seasons now) Keeping the standard pistons but will re-ring them while they are out, don't want the associated problems that come with forged pistons and I'm only aiming for 700 ish bhp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good effort bud, get a build thread going!

you say "problems that come with forged pistons" what sort of problems? mine was built by acspeedtech Carillo rods / CP pistons/ HKS cams and has been running great for over a year...


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Chronos said:


> good effort bud, get a build thread going!
> 
> you say "problems that come with forged pistons" what sort of problems? mine was built by acspeedtech Carillo rods / CP pistons/ HKS cams and has been running great for over a year...


Well problems is a strong word I guess, but forged pistons expand way more than cast pistons once up to temperature. At colder temperatures cylinder wash is much more aggressive thus removing cross hatch honing scores and not allowing oil to cling to the cylinder walls the other issue is oil dilution as fuel can get to oil. I may still end up going for forged pistons as my goal of 700bhp will probably be surpassed by my need for more power.


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TurboSam said:


> Well problems is a strong word I guess, but forged pistons expand way more than cast pistons once up to temperature. At colder temperatures cylinder wash is much more aggressive thus removing cross hatch honing scores and not allowing oil to cling to the cylinder walls the other issue is oil dilution as fuel can get to oil. I may still end up going for forged pistons as my goal of 700bhp will probably be surpassed by my need for more power.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I think not fitting forged pistons is a big mistake as you will regret it later, my AC build was silent with the Manley pistons, now gone for Cosworth and ductile iron liners.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

so Ive jumped in and ordered NISMO's latest CBA Aero Kit inc front splitter, wings, skirts and rear lower aero. 

So anyone looking for a N Atk kit mine is now up for grabs.


----------



## E3BLS (Jul 1, 2017)

I got some LEDs for my car, Interior, number plates and the boot.

https://imageshack.com/i/pmb2tko2j

https://imageshack.com/i/pm1KJk5ij

https://imageshack.com/i/poqsePpkj

https://imageshack.com/i/pmxG3VS7j

https://imageshack.com/i/pnxaFaz9j

https://imageshack.com/i/pn3Cqhqcj

All in all took about 15 mins. Makes the car newer, a very good cheap mod that looks really good.


----------



## Warriors44 (Jan 15, 2017)

Drl’s, rear light conversion, service, map a few replacement parts, tax, insurance, OUCH***128563;


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tim Radley at Race Developments has just finished porting/polishing a manifold for me as well as matching up some ATC larger throttle bodies too it.

Next stop Litchfield’s for a Dyno pull and manifold swap.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Major service, Carbon paddle shifters, inside led lights, bmcs, Carbon vents, carbon fenders and side vents, Akropovic y pipe, carbon gear knob (still waiting delivery), induction kit, 1050cc injectors, rear drop links, mot, 1 lighting bolt headlight (need to find another one). Looking for audio upgrade next. Preferably a sub and amp.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Waxed my car, found a cracked fender vent. Gawd knows how! Might get some carbon ones


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

nismo blue polarised wing mirror lenses 
Because cool


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

L6DJX said:


> nismo blue polarised wing mirror lenses
> Because cool


Being a pedant I have to point out that what you've bought is neither polarised or a lens.

Just a blue coloured mirror piece.

Apologies for being said pedant. :chuckle:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Waxed my car, found a cracked fender vent. Gawd knows how! Might get some carbon ones


And turned into a yank:double-finger:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

charles charlie said:


> Being a pedant I have to point out that what you've bought is neither polarised or a lens.
> 
> Just a blue coloured mirror piece.
> 
> Apologies for being said pedant. :chuckle:


Alright alright 
You should change your name to Mr Bubble Burst-er  hahah 

I know deep down it aint, its a little stick on that goes on the original mirror, but still, i think it looks cool


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

L6DJX said:


> Alright alright
> You should change your name to Mr Bubble Burst-er  hahah
> 
> I know deep down it aint, its a little stick on that goes on the original mirror, but still, i think it looks cool


Pics?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> And turned into a yank:double-finger:


Next I'll be going full bolt on.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Pics?


Car is at litcho for a forged engine, so when it gets back I will get them on and show you,
But,
They will look something like this once on the car....
https://www.nengun.com/nismo/multi-function-blue-mirror


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Sub frames back from powder coater, £150 for both. Blasted and coated. For anyone's info, they will both fit in a Lupo!


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

L6DJX said:


> Car is at litcho for a forged engine


Oooh nice!!

Any power increases at the same time?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr.B said:


> Oooh nice!!
> 
> Any power increases at the same time?


Not yet, its sitting at just under 700 now,
the engine blew up on a track day, so i am getting it forged, than back to 700HP ish...

Then later in the year I have the desire to go to 900ish with 750 torque ish...

Its at 4.25 now
Didnt bother with the stage 4.5 turbo's didnt think it was worth it.
going to go over above that as I said... 
So gonna save some coins up and later in the year I will get to silly power..


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

L6DJX said:


> Not yet, its sitting at just under 700 now,
> the engine blew up on a track day, so i am getting it forged, than back to 700HP ish...
> 
> Then later in the year I have the desire to go to 900ish with 750 torque ish...
> ...


What mileage and year was your car before it let go?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

2015 bought brand new @7miles
went to stage 2 @ 9000miles
went to stage 4.25 @ 12000miles (as stage 2 is poo) 
engine had a hickup at 33000miles round Silverstone


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Treated her to an advanced 154XD battery as recommended by some members here, an indoor car cover and new OEM GTR mats


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

BrianC1 said:


> Treated her to an advanced 154XD battery as recommended by some members here, an indoor car cover and new OEM GTR mats


The mats made a massive difference, couldn't believe how crap looking my old ones were.


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

simGTR said:


> The mats made a massive difference, couldn't believe how crap looking my old ones were.


Unfortunately a previous owner removed them from my car so I've never had them since I bought the car in December. Never understood why people do this, it was the same on an M5 I had previously :chairshot


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Finally got my indicator. £48 with shipping 

Nissan GT-R (R35) Lamp Assy-Side RH - 26160JF00D

Got my cracked wing vent ordered, so went carbon, another £170 odd...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Just some little bits plus Tomei Cams


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What's dem turbos John?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

A full service by ACSpeedtech and now the weather has turned to shit so I still won’t be driving her........ hello summer, we are over here!!! :sadwavey:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> What's dem turbos John?


GT3582 (Gen 2)from Mr Linney :wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> GT3582 (Gen 2)from Mr Linney :wavey:


Linney Garrett GT3282 1100hp+ ?

Why these over EFR 7 series? Which would also give over 1000bhp...

Doe's the GT3582 spool like an EFR?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

John***8217;s is no street car. Drag baby drag!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chronos said:


> Linney Garrett GT3282 1100hp+ ?
> 
> Why these over EFR 7 series? Which would also give over 1000bhp...
> 
> Doe's the GT3582 spool like an EFR?


No 3582 wont spool like an EFR but it should also make 1200whp on race fuel, dont see any fast GTR's running EFR's LOL:clap: These are Gen2 as well so should spool quick enough to still be good on the street and track as well as strip, aim is 8's @ 160+ and 200+ in the half plus 220+ at Vmax and 52 secs round Brands Indy.

Oh and they were extremely cheap because Ben wants some on a UK car that gets abused.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Buzz has similar and we expect to see 1400hp on the dyno later this week:wavey:


----------



## XEvoNowGTR (Mar 8, 2018)

Litchfield Stage 4.5 .... Litchfield super sport IC, LM diff and arbs ***x1f601;


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Rear arch liners. Someone cut off one of the bloody tabs that clip to the undertray, really grinds my gears that kind of thing.



Replacement driver side inner handle. Last owner, after cutting up his archliners, dragged his sovereign rings over the door trims. I've just about fixed all everything he's broken now:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pretty!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> Pretty!


Let me guess, improved turn in, feels more planted?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

simGTR said:


> Let me guess, improved turn in, feels more planted?


Erm, I’ll stick with ‘pretty’ for now...you on your period or something?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

simGTR said:


> Let me guess, improved turn in, feels more planted?


Ive the same 

Makes no odds 

Just is cosmetic that’s all

Mines weave is nice tho


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> Erm, I’ll stick with ‘pretty’ for now...you on your period or something?


Nah, looks good! 

The above is the usual standard response to certain upgrades!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

simGTR said:


> Nah, looks good!
> 
> The above is the usual standard response to certain upgrades!


Fair enough lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Had front bumper painted and added Mines carbon grill, canards to go with the splitter


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Seibon carbon skirts


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Linered block, new pistons, king race bearings, Boostlogic fuel rail kit and wealdon pressure reg


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

looking good John.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

John is going for the world record of total number of engine rebuilds in a single R35!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Dammit I need that grill now!


----------



## Kindra (Oct 23, 2017)

Got these from 4SRC, both look awesome. Phone case is proper classy. Just need to know how to fix the red paddles. 4SRC sent instructions but I’ve never done anything like this lol. Fingers crossed

Dave


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

HKS Y pipe silenced
Audio35 rear light mod


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I’ve bought a new PCV valve. Yes my willy is very small :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually, I’ve just replaced the PCV. 32mm crows foot and fingers of steel! :squintdan


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I bought a cheap eBay smoke machine, this thing bellows smoke out and works a treat. I know for definite there are no vacuum or boost leaks.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221913989725

Anyway, my exhaust started droning, which was weird because I was sure it didn't. So I blocked off my exhaust and blew smoke up it's ass. Turns out my y-pants have holes in.



Replaced with a HKS and now back to silent running.


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Does a new set of tyres count?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes. And no.

New tyres because the old set burst into flames, as you went backwards through the gates of hell!!! Yes, that counts.

New tyres because the old set had done 9k miles of frugal grandad driving? No, definitely not.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Bonnet dampers. Well chuffed with them


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

adz87kc said:


> Bonnet dampers. Well chuffed with them


May I ask which ones?


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Rear disc n pads and passenger door speaker


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Dumpvalves, Visconti drop in fuel system with the new Walbro hellcat 525 pumps. Plus the JV hardwire kit. 

I also recently bought new disks and pads. trying the mtec rotors and mating to endless pads


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

gtr mart said:


> Dumpvalves, Visconti drop in fuel system with the new Walbro hellcat 525 pumps. Plus the JV hardwire kit.
> 
> I also recently bought new disks and pads. trying the mtec rotors and mating to endless pads


What did you pay for your mtec discs and where did you buy them from please?


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Unimag said:


> May I ask which ones?


Rexpeed.
Got them from R35audio (trader on here).


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

DS2500's with SRF fluid


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

MR2Brett said:


> What did you pay for your mtec discs and where did you buy them from please?



I spoke to them then ordered off ebay. Less than £1000 for front and rear. Maybe even under £900. This for the 380mm rotors. No bells. Will be fitted this week and will be sure to share my views. 

I'll be bedding them in probably on Friday and then driving to Ten of the Best on Saturday....! They better not be shite!!!!!!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Walbro 525***8217;s t1 fuel rails and ets race intercooler. Will have Walbro 450***8217;s and ets street intercooler for sale soon


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

motors said:


> Walbro 525’s t1 fuel rails and ets race intercooler. Will have Walbro 450’s and ets street intercooler for sale soon


Nice! You manage to fit the hellcats into the stock basket ok?

I got my JV stuff in 2 days in the end!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah pumps fitted oem basket I was going to buy JV one if they didn***8217;t fit that***8217;s great service 2 days, intercooler leaves ets today hope arrives this week


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

gtr mart said:


> I spoke to them then ordered off ebay. Less than £1000 for front and rear. Maybe even under £900. This for the 380mm rotors. No bells. Will be fitted this week and will be sure to share my views.
> 
> I'll be bedding them in probably on Friday and then driving to Ten of the Best on Saturday....! They better not be shite!!!!!!


I'll look forward to your review. ***128077;


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

New front seat, been on the lookout for a replacement airbag, then the drivers seat came up on its own, so thought sod it. Now i've got GTR seats coming out of my ears. Stuck in the porch as the wife cant lift it!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Make a gaming seat with the spare. Sure someone would buy it ***x1f642;


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Make a gaming seat with the spare. Sure someone would buy it ***x1f642;


Good idea that, I've got a steering wheel and pedals that I use online, could do with a proper seat. Problem is, it will never happen and I'll just buy one! Lol plus they weigh an absolute ton! Dudesvr would struggle with one hand.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

It would be cool though  Or maybe an office chair? I assume all the electrical gubbins make it heavy, pull that out and put it on a chair base an hey presto, Dragons Den idea, lol

Are you on the B35 whattsapp groups mate? Trying to put some forum names to (sometimes) real names, only found out last night who Dudesvr is :chuckle:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> It would be cool though  Or maybe an office chair? I assume all the electrical gubbins make it heavy, pull that out and put it on a chair base an hey presto, Dragons Den idea, lol
> 
> Are you on the B35 whattsapp groups mate? Trying to put some forum names to (sometimes) real names, only found out last night who Dudesvr is :chuckle:


I'm on B35 but I rarely if ever post. I can't follow Facebook groups very well, they just seem confusing. Seems a bit cliquey too.


----------



## futurama (May 22, 2017)

not bought yet but booked it in for a full paint correction to make the black shine like new (its an 09 so the coating has dulled a bit from lots of cleaning)
And gonna get the wheels painted black at the same time (currently gun metal grey)

cant wait


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

futurama said:


> not bought yet but booked it in for a full paint correction to make the black shine like new (its an 09 so the coating has dulled a bit from lots of cleaning)
> And gonna get the wheels painted black at the same time (currently gun metal grey)
> 
> cant wait


I have the same black car, it will look amazing when done. The challenge then is too keep it looking that good. I've had mine polished 3 times in 8 years


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Soon as I get my paint sorted, I'll be getting it ceramic coated I think. Just holding off while my issues are sorted.


----------



## futurama (May 22, 2017)

vxrcymru said:


> I have the same black car, it will look amazing when done. The challenge then is too keep it looking that good. I've had mine polished 3 times in 8 years


opting for the ceramic coating too, the guy says if you get it cleaned right it should last 5 years


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Nürburgring sticker :chuckle:.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Seems a bit cliquey too.


I've no problems with that, I belong to a golf club :chuckle:

Yes, chatter can be a bit random, but they seem like a good bunch of helpful folks

Purchase wise - some new rear pads. My '50% worn' ones lasted just over a thousand miles :tard:


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Tyre valve dust caps.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Started the week by heading to Omori 

Il prob sell the 35 soon but picked up a few bits inc the mirror covers and few bits they only sell at Omori 

Spotted a orange 35 street wise on way home last night. Still not 100 percent sure 

Ti y pipe to follow


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

A Service


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Snap, got mine serviced this week. £970 laters...


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

[QUOTE
Yes, chatter can be a bit random, but they seem like a good bunch of helpful folks

We are a nice bunch :chuckle:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

WarrenA said:


> [QUOTE
> Yes, chatter can be a bit random, but they seem like a good bunch of helpful folks
> 
> We are a nice bunch :chuckle:


No doubt mate, hopefully be able to meet some of you in person soon


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Imran said:


> Tyre valve dust caps.


Imran, you are my type of nerd. Good for you fella


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Three batches of 102 RON today!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Imran, you are my type of nerd. Good for you fella


Lol, looked at those myself!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Evo9lution said:


> Three batches of 102 RON today!


You do know VP Octanium added to 95 octane makes 102 octane and its about £20 ?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> You do know VP Octanium added to 95 octane makes 102 octane and its about £20 ?


I have briefly looked into octane boosters / fuel additives before but haven't looked into them in much detail so I don't know the exact figures.

It's easier for me to just go to the ARAL station a few miles from where I live!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Evo9lution said:


> I have briefly looked into octane boosters / fuel additives before but haven't looked into them in much detail so I don't know the exact figures.
> 
> It's easier for me to just go to the ARAL station a few miles from where I live!


This is very true !!!!


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Seat upgrade for me got fed up with the fabric always looking messy have plans to retrim these to full black in the new year. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Those Recaros look too good to strip down Warren? 

I've no idea what a retrim entails, but if you're interested (and can be arsed, lol) when you do the job and just needed a Recaro seat, didn't know if you'd be interested in a swap?

Nothing wrong with mine, but yours look a bit better.

Just thinking out loud and throwing it out there


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok will keep it in mind yes great condition had 8,000 miles on them the owner was too big for them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

WarrenA said:


> Ok will keep it in mind yes great condition had 8,000 miles on them the owner was too big for them lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, my fat arsed mate tried to get into it the other day. Said he was sitting on it rather than in it, they are a bit snug :chuckle: 

Didn't want that offer to come across as cheeky Warren, just seemed a shame to use them as they look in great condition. Obviously I'm sure we can come to some sort of agreement


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

bought an OVERTAKE bonnet gurney flap...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Serviced my diff oil.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Billet flywheel from Ben Linney, another great product, more toys coming next week for the new engine.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

MR2Brett said:


> I'll look forward to your review. ***128077;


Linney does 4 rotors with bells for same money.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Was on the car for last dyno but the intercooler pipes that go with it all have M8 threaded bosses so that after the hoses go on you can lock together with an aluminium strap, however the stock ones that are reused and the turbos dont so while the engines back out I had them all done with TIG welded bosses, also had the 94mm Ti induction pipes so decided to blue them. All pipes are going to be satin black and the Tial BOVs are also black.
The IC works unbelievably well, 28 degree ambient at Brands and 3 laps in charge temps were 31 degrees.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Billet flywheel from Ben Linney, another great product, more toys coming next week for the new engine.
> View attachment 246063
> 
> 
> View attachment 246065


What you hoping to achieve from the lightweight fly?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> View attachment 246067


Where did you get the pipercross filters from and what size. Could do with replacing mine, always forget to measure when i'm home.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

L6DJX said:


> What you hoping to achieve from the lightweight fly?


Nothing to do with weight, on a few high hp GTR's in the states there have been instances of flywheels cracking hence a billet one will be a lot stronger. If everything goes according to plan I will be able to run a lot more power, talking to my contact in the USA about power re 1/4 times and he sent a pic of a full weight GTR on 17" slicks that makes approx the same power mine did on the same dyno and it ran 8.1 @175mph so cranked up a little and with a little blue bottle in the boot there is no reason it wont run 7's @ mid 180's


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Where did you get the pipercross filters from and what size. Could do with replacing mine, always forget to measure when i'm home.


Pipercross Performance Air Filters

The ones I bought will be no good for you as they were for bigger diameter intakes, but you can find some on there to fit, pop off the plastic finisher above them and measure, you need the biggest possible.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Shiny shiny


----------

